# Alec Steele "$10,000" pen



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## skiprat (Apr 13, 2021)

I watched them earlier. I like his work . Not sure it will fetch $10k though. I don’t like the fat tip or the gap under the clip. 
I would  like to know what happened to his partnership with Will Stelter.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 13, 2021)

Will has his own YouTube channel now. From what I gather Will tutored under/with him for a year, then headed out to do his own thing.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Apr 13, 2021)

Over 1M views in less than 2 weeks -- it'll be worth a lot more than $10K (the content, that is)


----------



## RunnerVince (May 11, 2021)

"Who knew making a pen could be so hard?!" - Alec
"Us." - Us


----------



## duncsuss (May 11, 2021)

skiprat said:


> I don’t like the fat tip or the gap under the clip.



Reminds me of something David Broadwell once commented: "if the clip doesn't touch the barrel, it's not a clip ... it's a hook"


----------



## David350 (May 29, 2021)

Not sure I understand why he would put that much time, effort, and money into the pen body and put a very cheap click mechanism in it.  I guess it helps his story that he turned a three dollar pen into an expensive one, but isn't it like putting a Yugo motor into a Mercedes?  I'm not qualified to judge his skill, but I was very impressed with his abilities (except for the part where he injured his thumb on the lathe).  I really liked the way the pen looked too.  However, if you are making a super premium pen, don't you use premium parts / materials throughout.  I just don't get it...


----------



## Dehn0045 (May 29, 2021)

David350 said:


> ...like putting a Yugo motor into a Mercedes?



Sounds like a good idea for a YouTube channel - if it doesn't already exist

Edit: yep, they already beat you to it (sort of), a Yugo with 2 Cadillac V8s.


----------

